# DRINKING



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

HI ALL

This may sound a really daft question, but can anyone tell me whether you are supposed to drink alcohol whilst taking clomid?

My packet didn't have any instructions with it so I woke up last night stressing. ( MAKES A CHANGE TO BE STRESSED - NOT) 

On 3rd day of first cycle of Clomid!!!  

0604


----------



## SuzyChick (May 9, 2005)

Hi 0604,

I was always told 'only in moderation' with Clomid (although my consultant is a firm believer that the odd glass of wine does you good to relax you!).  

I cut out alcohol completely for a couple of months but in times of stress (and I seem to be living in a permanent state of stress at the mo!) the only cure is that very large glass of wine when I get home from work!  

SuzyChick x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

im drinking too,
I didnt last month and was stressed as hell so this month i am
Only to chill though, not to get drunk.  (id love to get S**t faced tonight!!


----------



## valerieg (Aug 9, 2005)

My packet of clomid says that alcohol can lessen the effet of the drug. I didn't touch any mostly for fear of bad implantation and m/c. This was the only time I stopped drinking while ttc and so far so good ... probably just coincidence, don't know. Hope this helps some, good luck


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Thanks for that Valerieg - mine didn't come with instructions either - I'm expecting AF any second so I'll be going cold turkey-ish when I start...


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks this is helpful.
Not sure If I can go without but will try. Tried last year and made no difference.
Also scared as I am back to teaching next week   and this is enough to stress anyone out. 
Not the class but seeing which parents are sharing their 'baby on the way news'.
I know I always say it but we live in a mean world. Teenagers with 3 kids etc

0604


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

0604 - I've cut down but haven't cut out dirnking. I'm trying not to have anything during the week, just a few glasses at the weekend. We need to have something to take the stress away! Although my mum told me on GMTV yesterday they were taking about TTC and whoever it was (probably Dr Hillary) said that alcohol & cigarettes should be the first things to go! But like you I wonder how all these teenagers get PG whilst sh**faced and smoking 20 a day!! 
xxx


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

i am a naughty girl!  because i was on a 'break' i was smoking and drinking like a group of laddetts on an 18-30's holiday and I amazingly enough got a positive!!!

so don't beat yourselves up to much about having a bit of fun - it's important to get a balance in life and not get to anal about things!

happy supping, Noodles


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry to jump in - I'm happy to get sh*t faced for you all tonight while I'm limbo - that's what friends are for.  Tee Hee
xx


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

you go girl!

have a big one on me - i cant stand the stuff right now...........not like me!  God i am gagging for a nice big cold drink but as soon as i take a sip i dont want it anymore!!!!!!!!!!! cheap date now


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'll gladly have a few drinks fo you all as well!


----------



## NixNoo (Aug 19, 2005)

No probs!  KerryB - shame ya so far from me, we coulda sipped/gulped together.  Congrats on your BFP noodles


----------



## valerieg (Aug 9, 2005)

Once you start your period and before you take the clomid pills you can drink to your heart's content. After you take your last clomid pill it's probably safe to have a glass of wine or two. I enjoy having a drink but tend not to stop with just one hence my all or nothing approach. Plus, after two m/c I thought I should try to do what I could to improve my chances. Everything I've read says that alcohol can increase the chance of a m/c and you should not drink at all during your first trimester. 

It all comes down to what you are comfortable with. I did what made me feel better, I prefer to call it being cautious    In fact I have a much bigger case of the crazies now that I'm preggers! I need a drink now more than ever to calm my nerves waiting for the first scan ... but I'll wait!    What ever you decide it is important to try and relax. Good luck girls    

Valerie


----------



## alicatty (Apr 14, 2005)

not that i promote bad behaviour, but same as noodles i was also having a break, and have been on the **** and booze all month. After being really healthy - exercise, no drinking, no smoking, 5 portions of fruit and veg etc etc, I concieve after the maddest month I can remember!  Not that i'm recommending anyone to take up binge drinking (its not such a great hobby) Its probably better to take all the advice and not do the bad things.


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

rather than what we do or don't put in to our bodies - I totally believe its a state of mind - I went foot loose and fancy free for 6 weeks and it worked..........probally much in the same way as it does for 15 years olds!!!!!!!!!!!!

obviously the drugs help too!!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Well I've tried the no drinking/no smoking thing so many many times over the 2 or so years of ttc. I know that smoking is something I really need to stop but to be honest I'm "only" a social smoker (thats what my consultant called me anyway !)...as I only have a few ciggies when I have a drink...I can go for days/weeks without a ciggie. And as for drinking, I asked our consultant about this recently as we had 2 weddings to go to & he said having a few (but not getting piste) would be fine...it's the binge drinking that should be avoided ! I gave up beer & spirits a long time ago but I do enjoy a few glasses of wine & admittedly when my AF has arrived I've got piste a few times! I've also found that that Clomid has lowered my tolerance level anyway so thats helped. I've decided "in moderation" is ok & stopped stressing myself about it.

Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

SAME AS YOU MINXY, A FEW GLASSES AT WEEKEND * SHE SAYS RED WINE IN HAND!) XXX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey buddy 

Yep, I've just gone round shop & purchased a bottle of rose (love red & very dry white but seem to get piste too easily on it for some reason  )...was gonna be good this evening but Gareth's had day off work too & played golf 1st thing, came home to take me to acupuncture then he went down driving range (he loves his golf !!), then picked me up & went straight out with his mates....just had texts from him & he's already piste cos it was free beer at his mates work thing....so I thought I might as well have a couple of glasses of rose so I can deal with him when he comes in...he's a very silly drunk  & too much too handle when I've not had a drink too  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

WE CAN BE WINE BUDDIES TONIGHT ASWELL


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)




----------

